
Trump campaign pushes government intervention on 5G - Cauchon
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/03/01/trump-campaign-5g-1230276
======
superkuh
What a terrible combination. First you have 5G, which, for the purposes of
this conversation is high band 5G and not simply massive MIMO on the normal
low bands (which would only increase thoroughput by about 15-20%).

High band 5G has terrible, absolutely terrible, propagation properties. It's
absorbed by everything, basically only line of sight, and falls of as 1/r^2 in
terms of wavelengths when the wavelengths are absolutely tiny (ie,
millimeters).

I can think of no worse (modern) RF technology to try to use to provide
broadband internet to rural areas.

